# Книги для настоящих рентгенологов



## DocIvan (18 Май 2011)

Наш книжный интернет магазин специализированной литературы опытным рентгенологам хочет предложить некоторые книги для профессионалов в этой области.






Рентгеновская компьютерная томография, Рентгеновская компьютерная томография, Труфанов Г.Е., Фолиант, 2008, 2641 руб. 





Переломы и вывихи Атлас рентгенограмм, Переломы и вывихи Атлас рентгенограмм, Дубров Э.Я., Медицинское информационное агентство, 2007, 302 руб. 





100 рентгенограмм грудной клетки, 100 рентгенограмм грудной клетки, Корн Д., Практическая медицина, 2010, 292 руб. 





Клинико-рентгенологическая диагностика болезней органов дыхания: общая врачебная практика, Клинико-рентгенологическая диагностика болезней органов дыхания: общая врачебная практика, Зиц В.Р., Логосфера, 2009, 541 руб. 





Мультиспиральная компьютерная томография, Мультиспиральная компьютерная томография, Морозов С.П., ГЭОТАР-Медиа, 2009, 465 руб. 





Карманный атлас. Рентгенология, Карманный атлас. Рентгенология, Васильев А.Ю., ГЭОТАР-Медиа, 2009, 303 руб. 





Краткий атлас по цифровой рентгенографии, Краткий атлас по цифровой рентгенографии, Васильев А.Ю., ГЭОТАР-Медиа, 2008, 506 руб. 





Рентгенологический атлас заболеваний и повреждений мочевых органов, Рентгенологический атлас заболеваний и повреждений мочевых органов, Труфанов Г.Е., ЭЛБИ-СПб, 2007, 820 руб. 





Общая и военная рентгенология, Общая и военная рентгенология, Труфанов Г.Е., ЭЛБИ-СПб, 2008, 551 руб. 





Рентгенодиагностика позвоночника для мануальных терапевтов. Т.1: Системный анализ рентгенограмм позвоночника. Рентгенодиагностика анома, Рентгенодиагностика позвоночника для мануальных терапевтов. Т.1: Системный анализ рентгенограмм позвоночника. Рентгенодиагностика анома, Орел А.М., Видар-М, 2007, 569 руб. 





Рентгенологические критерии затихания и полной ликвидации костно-суставного туберкулезного воспаления, Рентгенологические критерии затихания и полной ликвидации костно-суставного туберкулезного воспаления, Жарков П.Л., Видар-М, 2007, 302 руб. 





Рентгенодиагностика позвоночника для мануальных терапевтов. Т. 2, Рентгенодиагностика позвоночника для мануальных терапевтов. Т. 2, Орел А.М., Видар-М, 2009, 544 руб. 





Рентгеноультразвуковая диагностика аномалий развития и заболеваний панкреатобилиарной системы у детей, Рентгеноультразвуковая диагностика аномалий развития и заболеваний панкреатобилиарной системы у детей, Пыков М.И., Видар-М, 2009, 432 руб. 





Норма при рентгенологических исследованиях, Норма при рентгенологических исследованиях, Меллер Т., МЕДпресс-информ, 2009, 781 руб. 





Рентгеноанатомический атлас скелета (норма, варианты, ошибки интерпретации), Рентгеноанатомический атлас скелета (норма, варианты, ошибки интерпретации), Королюк И.П., Видар-М, 2008, 415 руб.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Май 2011)

Доставка в Киев возможна?


----------



## DocIvan (19 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Доставка в Киев возможна?



Да, возможна. Стоимость доставки считается отдельно, на сайте сейчас невозможно заказать за границу. Книга отправляется только тогда, когда произведена полная оплата ее стоимости (либо на р.с., либо yandex.деньгами).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Май 2011)

DocIvan написал(а):


> Да, возможна. Стоимость доставки считается отдельно, на сайте сейчас невозможно заказать за границу. Книга отправляется только тогда, когда произведена полная оплата ее стоимости (либо на р.с., либо yandex.деньгами).


Спаси Господи! Буду смотреть.


----------



## DocIvan (7 Окт 2011)

В продолжение данной темы:





Норма при рентгенологических исследованиях, Меллер Т., МЕДпресс-информ, 2009, 923 руб.





Рентгено-эндоскопическая диагностика заболеваний органов дыхания, Чернеховская Н.Е., МЕДпресс-информ, 2011, 1065 руб.





Неотложная радиология. В 2 частях. Часть 2. Невротические неотложные состояния, Маринчек Б., Видар-М, 2009, 2662 руб.


----------

